# No mains power in Swift Sundance Motorhome



## jdc (Jun 18, 2008)

There is no mains power in my Swift Sundance. I have checked the supply and the cable. All the switches on the mains Unit are on
Any ideas about what the problem might be?


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

A little detective work I think. Is power getting to the MH? Is the supply and cable ok? If the answer is yes then move on to the master switch etc.
If you have no experience of tracing ac faults then get any domestic electrician, who I am sure would quickly identify the cause.


----------



## jdc (Jun 18, 2008)

Thanks rayc - as I said in my post, I've checked the power supply and the cable and both are OK. There is power getting to the MH. Where is the master switch and what are the etcs?!


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

Can I ask what it is that tells you that there is no mains getting through? Put it another way are you relying on a 'tell-tale' light on your control panel or have you tried plugging a circuit tester into a mains socket?

I don't want to seem insulting but sometimes the obvious needs asking (well it does when I get in a caggle :? )

M


----------



## jdc (Jun 18, 2008)

Thanks Cronkle. Yes I've tested the mains socket and there's no power


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

jdc said:


> Thanks rayc - as I said in my post, I've checked the power supply and the cable and both are OK. There is power getting to the MH. Where is the master switch and what are the etcs?!


I do not know where the mains power isolator and fuses are in your MH but likely in the wardrobe, bed locker or garage etc. It should have a main switch and RCD and then one or more individual MCB's.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Have you tripped it? try resetting the trip switch on your main box


Jacquie


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

All the mains switches in the up position and no reset button(s)?

After that I would be looking to a qualified sparks/dealer just to be on the safe side.

Good luck


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

LadyJ said:


> Have you tripped it? try resetting the trip switch on your main box
> 
> Jacquie


I'm VERY impresssed Jaquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

rayc said:


> LadyJ said:
> 
> 
> > Have you tripped it? try resetting the trip switch on your main box
> ...


Oh there is no end to my talents Ray :lol:

Jacquie


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

As said previously, you need to find your mains distribution unit and check the trip switches. Look to see where the mains input plug is on the outside of the van. Then look on the inside of the van behind it, usually bottom of wardrobe or under a seat/bed. I used to have the bessacarr version of the Sundance 590RL, it was under the wardrobe beneath a lift out panel.


Trevor


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

Hi JDC and welcome to the forum.

I wonder if your RCD has tripped? They can sometimes appear as though they're set when they are tripped. Try switching the RCD fully off then fully on again.


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

what year is the mh
chapter


----------



## Sargent (Feb 1, 2008)

Hi JDC dependending on the year of your sundance it may have either a hardwired (without any plugs and sockets into the mains unit) or a 'plug in module' if it is the latter then a connector may have become disconnected, as you have checked the obvious.
If you would like to talk to someone who can help please give our technical support people a call 01482 678981 they should be able to talk you though some simple checks.

Best regards

Ian Sargent


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

Just a thought. Are you on a Caravan Club site? Do you know you have to twist the plug in the bollard till it clicks?


----------

